# Game 19: Knicks @ Heat (1/27 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, January 27, 2012 | 8:00 pm | TV: ESPN/Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bill Walker's been raining threes every time I see these guys play, so I'm guessing he'll be "that guy" tomorrow. We may have some trouble with their size and athleticism as well, and no question they'd love to get off to snide against us, in Miami.

Assuming Wade is back, there may be an acclimation period where he doesn't look so hot, and our guys try a little too hard to defer to him.

This could actually be a tough one, they have a lot of guys who aren't playing up to their abilities, and we need not look further than our most recent game to see how dangerous that can be.

Hopefully Dwyane fits in nicely and gets us back to getting out on the break, and LeBron gets his mojo back or whatever the hell has been wrong with him. And yeah, Boshy Bear needs to stay aggressive, too.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

You must not watch a lot of Knicks games if you think Billy Walker is going to make it rain he will probably have more offensive fouls then made 3s.

Heat win by 20 & Curry will have double figures in scoring for the first time in like 3 years.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No I dont watch a lot of Knicks games, but as I said, every time I have he's been hitting his 3's. We have a tradition of allowing random players to go 3-crazy on us, and he could be the one.

Nice reverse-jinx there.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

I wish that was a reverse-jinx it will probably be worse than that, would not be surprised with this being a hyped up game if a key player (Carmelo, Amare, Chandler, or Baron if he makes he debut) gets a season ending injury tomorrow.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They were off today so we'll know more by morning shootaround.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How about Mike Bibby lighting us up from downtown?

Now THAT would be ironic.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Better believe that crossed my mind.

Just realized yesterday they now have one team's starting PG and the other's starting C from last year's Finals.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm going to be Real Mad if they lose tonight. Pistons, Bucks, whatever, just not the Knicks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Carmelo Anthony, battling wrist, handle and ankle injuries out tonight against Heat. Has been in huge shooting slump.


..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, somehow I read "Chalmers" the first time, scared me, and you know Spo would've started Mickell Gladness at PG instead of Cole.

But, in theory, this makes this even more of a "no excuses" game, but we've seen how those work out, so still have to come out strong, put them away early (and not Orlando Magic-style.)

So he hurt his ankle, wrist, and love handle?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> WindhorstESPN Brian Windhorst
> Dwyane Wade (ankle) went through shootaround and will be a gametime decision vs. Knicks tonight.


I'm thinking he's playing.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> howardbecknyt Carmelo taking next two games off to rest his injuries, D'Antoni says. Could return tues.


No Melo


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Melo taken from a team that already sucks...I don't want this one to be close. Please.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, we saw that.

Nice to finally have Dwyane not ruled out in the morning, that's progress. Colin Cowherd said it just came down he's out, but clearly he doesn't know what he's talking about in this instance.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade not playing tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He might be out, but the Heat still saying game time decision


> EthanJSkolnick Ethan J. Skolnick
> Heat officials say they don't know why ESPN TV is reporting Wade as out. Still officially "game-time." Likely to test again b4 game.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

doctordrizzay said:


> Wade not playing tonight


Still a game time decision from everyone Heat. 

edit: Beat to it by W2B.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

ESPN is just taking a gamble of a guess to try to be the first with the BIG news I guess. :haha:

If he doesn't play, I take it as more of a response to Anthony being out, giving him an extra couple days to rest up for Sunday. I'd rather see him play off the rust tonight, though. Hopefully there's not something going on they're not revealing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is back 


> MiamiHEAT The Miami HEAT
> . @dwyanewade WILL play in tonight's game. #LETSGOHEAT


Now, **** off ESPN


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

More on Wade


> EthanJSkolnick Ethan J. Skolnick
> Spoelstra on Wade: "He's healthy. He's ready to go." Will start.
> 
> MiamiHeraldHeat Joseph Goodman
> ...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

All this build-up of analysts ripping the Knicks and their record is just a recipe for them to play hard and beat us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Excited to see DWade back, has been a while. Hopefully he's ready to go and get his season on track.

Melo out just means we have a random Heat Killer to add to our list. Bill Walker fits the bill.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I fully expect more Wade = more easy points due to his style of D and looking for the quick pass.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hopefully we will lift. Sick of just scraping over the line against mediocre teams. Lets blow somebody out - and who better than the Knicks.

Oh, Tyson Chandler is going to slaughter us. Hope Curry matches up with him just for the 2001 baby bulls draft lols.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Leeeeeeeeeeeet's doooooooooooo thiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice D on the opening possessions. It's a shame Chandler's going to kill us on the boards all night.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

WTF is with these stupid passes?!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice back to back turnovers guys


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron. That's how you dunk the ball Shumpert. :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Manbearpig!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Joel will probably shut Amare down.

Bosh can have fun with Tyson.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade doesn't look bueno.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade2Bron!!

I've missed it.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

And as I say that he gets a strip and a lob to James. LOL


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WADE2JAMES!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

oh my god I missed those lobs from Wade so much


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Quick hook for Mario after two fouls. Cole has to step up.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

WADE

Sick dunk. He's fine.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WADE!! WOW!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Douglass was 6-32 from 3 before those back to back 3's...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Fortunate catch and shoot there for Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WADE!!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

WADE


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Joel with a sick block. This game is crazy. Highlight's everywhere.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade wowow


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

WithoutWade crowd being shamed lol.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Cool dunk Wade.

GOOD BLOCK JOEL!!!

Woot woot! :worthy:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

JOOOOOOOELLLLLLL

:worthy:

Just run, Heat. Score big points. Let Big Joel handle the defense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 steals, 2 blocks and 2 dunks by Wade. I'd say the explosion is back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Make that 3 dunks


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade es en fuego!

:clap2:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade with another dunk. Glad we didn't rush him back. He looks good.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh and LeBron are passing like IDIOTS all game long. They have about 4 turnovers.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Some stupid turnovers here. Just glad that Bill Walker is a moron. Why throw that lob? :laugh:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

The Knicks have an extraordinarily low level of purity and grit.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Slow start for Chris. Watch people make conclusions that it's cos of Wade lol. 




With all these highlights I had no idea we're actually down by 6.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Knicks hot from 3 to start this game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The Knicks look awful on both ends of the court yet have a six point lead. What a joke.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

#WithoutMelo Knicks makes 3s.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Knicks struggling all year from 3? Yeah right....


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Haslem blocked again inside yawn


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

UD in. UD blocked.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Told ya about Bill Walker.

Dwyane looked amazing on offense, but defensively he was doing is typical leave every guy wide open thing.

UD -- first shot: blocked. 

4th consecutive shot.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Forget making a shot. Haslem can't even not get blocked on a shot anymore.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Haslem has been blocked on 32% of his close shots and 17% of his dunks this season


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Haslem when will you learn to kick it back out and not go back up, you're so ****in stupid.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Thank god we had a foul to give. Cole just committed the dumbest foul I've ever seen.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

UD makes a jumper!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD hit a J!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

MANBEARPIG


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

MAN. BEAR. PIG.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

22-22 after 1

Wade and Lebron had 6 dunks between the 2 in that quarter. Now we gotta get Bosh rolling. He missed a couple of easy looks.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It's a crime that this game is even close. It's like watching Team USA play against the Chinese National Team in the Olympics and the game is close despite the fact that one team is completely outmatched.

The Knicks look flat out awful.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Was wondering why no one was posting, posted these in the wrong thread, heh:



Jace said:


> UD jumper! Parade down Grand Ave!





Jace said:


> Weird first quarter. Seemed like we played really well on offense, but only had 22. Defense was mostly shoddy, but it felt like we should've outscored them. Nice 6-0 run, though.
> 
> Can people drop the "James and Wade can't play together" thing now? They had some nice connections there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice drive by Cole


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

F U Bibby


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rebounding is killing us of late.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

All they're doing is shooting 3's :laugh:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't remember Bibby making 2 three pointers for us, full stop. Let alone 2 in a row.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I speak for all of South Florida when I say: **** YOU BIBBY. If you did this in the Finals you might have a ring, you crappy fool.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Need to defend the 3 better.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

More 3s.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another 3. Wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So they're raining it on us....wtf


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is shaping to be one of those games


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh, and FOH Bibby, you piece of shit.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh is assing out there. I hate it when he takes forever in the post with Mike Miller sitting behind the 3-line wiiide open, subsequently shooting a dumb shot. You're smarter than that dude.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

****...come on Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Bosh. 1-8 now. Nothing to do with Wade.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh -- standing on the three-point-line (as in, on it, not behind it), airballs with plenty of time on shotclock.

Rio goes 1-on-3 on the break, misses horribly. Come on guys.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

No foul for the shove in the back?! 

Nice long pass from Mario to Bosh though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Bosh was clearly fouled there as well. Terrible missed call.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go, Chris. You better destroy Novak if the Knicks put him on you.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Back to back buckets for Bosh. (say that 10x as quick)


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There you go CB.

We want Eddy!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Knicks are just letting it fly tonight, this is going to be an infuriating game


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It should be criminal to re-release crappy movies in 3D. George Lucas is now robbing people with the most minimal possible energy expenditure.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Boshasaurus


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh is boarding well tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a move by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So Toney Douglass is that guy tonight.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Quick whistle on Chalmers tonight


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade making free throws. Ho-ly shit. I could almost cry.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL, Rio just got shoved and was called for the foul. NBA officiating is so awful. It has nothing to do with reality.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Tyson Chandler just committed a 10+ second violation. He's not even leaving the paint.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Wade making free throws. Ho-ly shit. I could almost cry.


His arc is looking better.

Knicks4Life, what did I tell you about Walker? Maybe YOU haven't seen enough NY games.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Miller long 2.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> His arc is looking better.
> 
> Knicks4Life, what did I tell you about Walker? Maybe YOU haven't seen enough NY games.


LOL

I'm glad you replied with this.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

We are literally playing a college team out there


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Cole2LBJ!

SICK


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole2LBJ!!

We have Wade guarding Chandler. Pretty weird.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole2James!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

THIS GAME IS SO WEIRD!

They're literally one of the worst teams we've played all year and it's a close game. On top of that, this would be a highlight reel and an embarrassment but they're making threes.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wonder if the Knicks are going to smarten up at any point and take advantage of the constant mismatch they have inside with Chandler.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

There you go Norris! Thought for sure he'd try to hero that one up and get blocked. Sick alley-oop!

If Dwyane hit that 3 after that crossover, step back, the AAA would've exploded. This season: Wade - 0 3s. Bosh - 6 3s.

The fact that they're playing awful this year, are missing Anthony, and Stoudemire hasn't scored and we're only up 5 bugs me.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Love the leadership and general swag level that Wade gives us. Without him, we don't have the same identity and energy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole is beginning to draw a lot of charges


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Cole2LBJ!!
> 
> We have Wade guarding Chandler. Pretty weird.


You sure it wasn't a switch?

LeBron's ball security has been off lately.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> You sure it wasn't a switch?


It happened on 3 straight possessions before the previous time out. Tony and Eric even brought it up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole train


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Watching our bench reactions in the slow-mo dunks was brilliant. In particular, Curry and Gladness. 

(as I'm typing this the Van Gundy talks about it)


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice J by Cole.

Walker 3. Go home Knicks4Life.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade2LeBron.

Sick. Sick. Sick. How is this so close?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

**** the Knicks and their bail out 3's.

Wade2LBJ!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade off the glass. Sick.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade fading bank shot. Damn that's a tough one.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

WOW! Tyson Chandler threw a blatant elbow and the refs ignored it. They BOTH saw it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> WOW! Tyson Chandler threw a blatant elbow and the refs ignored it. They BOTH saw it.


He's thrown them around about 3 times already tonight.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade - 7-10FG, 18pts, 4asts.

Pretty reverse layup.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

DW is back !


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is looking like 08-09 Wade

52-48 at the half

Frustrating game because of the Knicks hitting all kinds of 3's.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Walker. Typical.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great start offensively for Dwyane (kinda like when he came back against GSW), but he's cost us a ton of buckets leaving guys open to half-hazardly help. I understand he's conserving energy for offense, but gotta work a tiny bit harder.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Knicks are 10/23 from 3 AT THE HALF.

Thats insane.

We are 0/5 apparently. I was sure Miller hit one though?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Knicks set a Heat opponent franchise record with 23 3pt attempts in a half.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Usually if a team goes 10-23 from three in the first half (wtf???) you'd be down so eh decent first half


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Knicks are 10/23 from 3 AT THE HALF.
> 
> Thats insane.
> 
> We are 0/5 apparently. I was sure Miller hit one though?


Mike had a foot on the line.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> WOW! Tyson Chandler threw a blatant elbow and the refs ignored it. They BOTH saw it.


Not to mention, I'm not even sure he was fouled. As Joel was supposedly fouling him (they called it on him right?), Wade blocked him from behind. Afterward Tyson stood their flexing as if he got an and1. That's not when you do that dude, especially when the guy who blocks you is 6-4.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> This is looking like 08-09 Wade


Was thinking the same. He's definitely elevating better than at any point this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Need to adjust on D and not just try to play the percentages and think that the Knicks will even out in the 2nd half.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bron long J, nice hustle from Dwyane.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Damn, that was a tough 3 from Douglas.


Chris needs to find his shot asap.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Chris..


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

DAMN Chris, the **** was that?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Unbelievable.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

STOP SHOOTING JUMPERS BOSH!

Not working.

I'm just going to stop mentioning who I think the Heat killer will be. ****ing Bill Walker.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Kudos to whoever called Bill Walker as the Heat killer for tonight. 

LeBron with a nice stepback.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

**** off Walker.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

He seriously just bank that one?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is such bullshit.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

ßen said:


> Kudos to whoever called Bill Walker as the Heat killer for tonight.


Was me. I dont feel good about it. He just banked in his 7th.

Knicks4Life even tried to insult me for saying he'll go off from 3.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Jace said:


> Bill Walker's been raining threes every time I see these guys play, so I'm guessing he'll be "that guy" tomorrow.


:allhail:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lol, this will never end


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Billy Walker was shooting a career low from three I don't know whats happening.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Holy hell. What is going on.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Knicks4life said:


> You must not watch a lot of Knicks games if you think Billy Walker is going to make it rain he will probably have more offensive fouls then made 3s.


I think the Knicks play on the MSG Network. Check 'em out, or try NBA League Pass if you're not in the area. If you can't afford the $169.00, we can point you in the direction of sites that allow you to view for free.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Knicks either get blocked at the rim by Joel or hit 3's it seems.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh could do with getting it going from the free throw line here.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Knicks4life said:


> Billy Walker was shooting a career low from three I don't know whats happening.


I guess he's one of those all-or-nothing streaky guys. And its not like a career low means anything this early in the season/his career.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Knicks4life said:


> Billy Walker was shooting a career low from three I don't know whats happening.


This season the Heat have regularly been killed by scrubs and or players who had been in a cold streak.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chris, its cool that jumpers love you so you love them back, but I think they're filing for a temporary separation tonight. Post. Drive. Pass. Something else, and not turnovers.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh coming back down to earth tonight


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

This has gone really flat. Wade can't even finish around the rim.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That's what we really dont wanna see from LeBron. Passes up wide-open, in rhythm 3 from the closer part of the elbow, for an off-balanced, off-the-dribble, long two. Not good basketball, I dont care who you are.

Chris, still shooting. I think he and UD shared needles last night or something. Our offense looks embarrassing right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario and Chris a combined 4-21


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

UD!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Or maybe he transferred his shitjo to Chris.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Haslem saving the offense!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

yay Bosh drove it to the hoop


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh draws the foul. Keep going inside, hope you get your shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Keep driving Chris cause that J sure aint there tonight.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Splits the free throws...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

It feels like all season, every time opposing players hit the rim on free throws it bounces in, and for us out. Could be fan paranoia, but I cant shake the thought.

Awful foul call on Bosh. This is garbage.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Why is Battier even trying to shoot that


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why are Battier, Haslem, and Bosh our entire offense? Why can't Wade and LeBron just take all the damn shots?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Mario with the big swat!

What the ****?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario and Bosh are so off tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chalmers dribbles off his Jordan XI's, but subsequently uses said XI's to sky up and block Fields. I had a feeling he'd make a good defensive play there, but these stupid turnovers cant happen right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im just dumbfounded as to how teams just continue to kill us with threes. Surely the coaching staff has seen this trend....


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Why are Battier, Haslem, and Bosh our entire offense? Why can't Wade and LeBron just take all the damn shots?


That UD/Battier sequence...all I could do was laugh. Pass bounces of Haslem's hands, back to Battier, who throws up a feeble attempt at a layup. Those two should never be in the game together until one figures out offense again.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Im just dumbfounded as to how teams just continue to kill us with threes. Surely the coaching staff has seen this trend....


The other part about this that sucks is, when our perimeter D gets compromised, we have to close out super hard/fast, and guys close out like idiots and get burned on pumpfakes.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Battier 33333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

There you go Shane. Layups bad, corner threes good.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Battier 33333! Thanks man!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Shumpert right back with a 3 lol.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Now its Shumpert's turn. Wow, we have one 3.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Battier 33333333 again


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Battier back at it! 333333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Love the hustle from UD and Battier.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not sure on that Bibby charge call. He was moving laterally and stopped right as LeBron was going up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, thank god for Battier


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Not sure on that Bibby charge call. He was moving laterally and stopped right as LeBron was going up.


I thought it was a good call.

Man, this game is ridiculous. They're playing awful and have a chance to steal this game. They should shoot 80 threes a game IMO.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Knicks outscoring us 45-6 from 3. Pretty crazy.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Put it this way, if Bosh hit 2 or 3 more shots we'd have a double digit lead most likely.

Dude needs to get untracked, a lot of his misses have been completely uncontested.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just realised Joel has 2 rebounds, 0 points....and 6 blocks. While its nice to see the return of Joel's block game, it shouldnt come at the expense of his getting a tip in or two and a few more boards.

He's done a terrific job on Amare though, props to him.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LeBron you loser, don't shoot a three with Novak on you. Such a moron.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Adam said:


> LeBron you loser, don't shoot a three with Novak on you. Such a moron.


He should pass to Norris Cole.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Will say this about UD, if he got the foul calls on offense that he gets called for, he'd be a lot more productive.

Did they really need to call that on a 6-7 PF guarding a 7-1 athletic freak center? Foul calls shouldnt be subjective like that, but even the refs would admit they are.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> LeBron you loser, don't shoot a three with Novak on you. Such a moron.


Ugh...pissed me off too. He makes some highly questionable decisions at times. Especially upsetting one possession after he got embarrassingly blocked on an awkward post attempt when he clearly should've kicked it out. Our ball movement really needs improvement all around.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet J by Wade


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade with the pullup J. Just 4 points in the 2nd half.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

R-Star said:


> He should pass to Norris Cole.


Norris...Cole? Oh yeah, we call him John Stockton now. Keep up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice layup by Cole


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice drive from NoCo


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Cole should have slowed it down there, no need to get himself blocked. 

Nice work on drawing the offensive foul though.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade tips his own miss, all of a sudden we're up 7


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

whew nice shot Bosh


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh with a jumper from the foul line. Finally hits a shot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice pass from Miller to find the foul line J for Bosh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh gets the roll on the short J. Good thing he shot that one straight on (backboard.)


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dont understand why the Train hasn't learned when to not go up against bigger, athletic players on the break. As was stated, you gotta slow that one down and kick it back or pull out.

And yeah, Dwyane comes in and things get going. Missed that dude.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I think 90% of Bosh's shots tonight have been wide open. What a joke.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit Bosh!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bring Joel is for Haslem. He cant defend Amare that well.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

thats a ****in flagrant man.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LBJ2Wade!

Up 9.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dagger!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JAMES2WADE!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Wade!!

All because of Cole's great pressure on Douglas that forced the errant pass that UD picked off


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I missed our lobs


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Welcome back Dwyane Wade.

Wow, this has been a serious aerial assault today.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sick oop James2Wade!

Cole's defense is leading to steals for his teammates. Good stuff by him, especially on a night when Bad Rio shows up.

That's what we need from them, when one struggles, the other needs to make sure he's not.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> LBJ2Wade!!
> 
> All because of Cole's great pressure on Douglas that forced the errant pass that UD picked off


Yup. Good eye.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> I think 90% of Bosh's shots tonight have been wide open. What a joke.


Watch those jack asses on ESPN, after watching Bosh miss easy shots the entire game, try to blame it on the big 3 not being comfortable together.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole has been solid today. Hasnt made many errors and has run the team well enough in the 4th. Has made up for Mario's poor game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

By the way props to Haslem for some pretty good defense the last few possessions


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This is what frustrates me about Bosh. How can you be so good for a few games, and so awful another. He's our best mid-range shooter and he cant hit it from anywhere, any way tonight.



BlackNRed said:


> thats a ****in flagrant man.


Clearly they're trying to rough him up now, with that previous stupid foul by Stoudemire, after he tried to foul him in the backcourt.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron you had like 20 feet of space in front of you drive it in


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

FORTY THREE POINTERS! LOL!

God, we're so lucky Micky Arison hired Pat Riley to run this team. You will never see something like that here.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

HASLEM IS THE WORST INSIDE PLAYER EVER


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Sick block by Wade, but what the **** was Udonis doing?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade forgot you're not supposed to pass to UD inside. He'll re-learn.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a block!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 on 1. Cole's gotta get that ball to Lebron earlier.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Lebron you had like 20 feet of space in front of you drive it in


Awful shot. LeBron is destroying the league in PER. Imagine if he improved his shot selection. Its crazy, clearly seeing the ways he can improve, and yet he's still so productive.

Sick spin and layup by him there, though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Cole has been solid today. Hasnt made many errors and has run the team well enough in the 4th. Has made up for Mario's poor game.


Yup, wont show in the stat sheet but Cole has had a real nice effect in this game.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

17 three pointers for the Knicks lol.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Jace said:


> Awful shot. LeBron is destroying the league in PER. Imagine if he improved his shot selection. Its crazy, clearly seeing the ways he can improve, and yet he's still so productive.
> 
> Sick spin and layup by him there, though.


He's been real lazy the last few games unfortunately


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So, does this, at least temporarily, quiet the discussion that Wade and LeBron cant both be good in games/fourth quarters?

Just as it starts looking comfy in MIA, Fields dunks and 3's. Gosh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats so typical. Get up 10, slack off and take a bad shot and dont defend, quick run.

There's still 2 mins left. Game aint over lads.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I wonder what the record is for teams outscored by 40 from the 3pt line?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This team gets battle drunk too easily. Spo needs to stop them when we have a 10+ point lead and make sure they use shot clock. Remember the Finals against Dallas and blowing big leads?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

BOSH 33333! And by that I mean he missed it. Bad.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

They can't guard Lebron without fouling, I wonder if he realizes this


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

PoetLaureate said:


> He's been real lazy the last few games unfortunately


Yep. So many of his turnovers are avoidable.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> This team gets battle drunk too easily. Spo needs to stop them when we have a 10+ point lead and make sure they use shot clock. Remember the Finals against Dallas and blowing big leads?


Dude. So well put.

Even if we do win this one, I'm having trouble seeing myself feeling good about it.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

New York Sucks


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

James. That's a closer shot.

54 of their 87 points are off threes. Wild.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

47 3 pt attempts good lord. If my team did that I'd shit the bed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

54-6 difference from 3 tonight yet we're up 10 :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

BlackNRed said:


> New York Sucks


And sort of doppelgang to the level of who we're playing, so we suck tonight too.

LeBron up and over 30 again. He really sneaks up to it sometimes.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade's FT shooting has looked good tonight


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

The Knicks hit 18 three pointers, and they still didn't hit 100 points lol. I mean, they really do suck, but they were hot behind the arc, and we've got the W, so I can't complain too much.

Could still do with LeBron tightening up his play before we play Chicago on Sunday. We don't want to be throwing the ball away as much as we have been against them. 

And of course, it's been great to get Wade back. 18 points in the first half. Quieter in the second, but you still noticed the difference when he was in the game. 

Let's hope we can get that win against the Bulls on Sunday.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 99-89

What a weird ass game :laugh:

Wade showed some crazy explosion tonight.

Lebron had another ho-hum 31-8-7 game on a great %.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ßen said:


> The Knicks hit 18 three pointers, and they still didn't hit 100 points lol.


Didnt even hit 90. That is insane :laugh:

They had to set some weird records tonight.

Against the Heat, it was the most 3pt attempts an opponent has shot against them.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron had over twice as many assists as our two PGs combined.

10 dunks between LeWade.

Chris Bosh, WTH man?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Knicks4Life tried so hard for the reverse jinx. Almost worked.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, 4 turnovers for LeBron doesnt seem THAT bad, but its been a trend lately. Gotta keep that down. Dwyane had 1 after missing two weeks.

I seriously think this one wouldn't have even been close if Carmelo played, healthy or not.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sorry for all the posts, but I'm stream of consciousing right now I guess:

It was good to see Bibby re-Bibbify after those back-to-back treys. I'd be really pissed if he was the one to Walker us.

And Joel is amazing. I dont get how he avoids rebounds so efficiently. 2 in 20 minutes again. Rio had 5 in 18.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel was going for blocks tonight. For some reason, for him, its either or. Cant do both.



> EthanJSkolnick Ethan J. Skolnick
> Spoelstra said that the strategy in the fourth quarter was to treat every Knicks like "Ray Allen."


Almost a little too late.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I think his rebounding is overblown. He averages 7 per 36 minutes. That's below average but people always average low rebounding numbers in our system (Zo who was also a shotblocker). The team has been rebounding better with him in the game than not. I often see him box out so one of our guards or forwards can snatch the ball. Dare I say, he's an intangible rebounding machine?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

DEFENSE.

:worthy:


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jace said:


> Knicks4Life tried so hard for the reverse jinx. Almost worked.


All I wanted was the cover this team stinks and needs to tank.



Jace said:


> Yeah, 4 turnovers for LeBron doesnt seem THAT bad, but its been a trend lately. Gotta keep that down. Dwyane had 1 after missing two weeks.
> 
> I seriously think this one wouldn't have even been close if Carmelo played, healthy or not.


It would have been worse half those 3pt attempts would have been Melo isos resulting in a 20 pt lead for the Heat going into the 4th, then Curry would have came in and scored at least 10 points.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Joel was going for blocks tonight. For some reason, for him, its either or. Cant do both.
> 
> 
> Almost a little too late.


Ray Allen lights us up every time so I'm not sure if Spo's strategy was very sound there


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Adam said:


> I think his rebounding is overblown. He averages 7 per 36 minutes. That's below average but people always average low rebounding numbers in our system (Zo who was also a shotblocker). The team has been rebounding better with him in the game than not. I often see him box out so one of our guards or forwards can snatch the ball. Dare I say, he's an intangible rebounding machine?


This has always been a gang rebounding team


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I like the balance FG attempt-wise from our Big 3. 18 each for Bron/Bosh, 19 for Dwyane. If Bosh just had a bad game, again, wouldn't have been a competition. Hopefully he got it all out of his system before the Bulls game. I think he missed enough shots against the Bulls last season in that one reg season game for a lifetime.

Zaslow brought up how LeBron sort of barked back at the Knicks when they tried to physical him up and get in his head, instead of simply turning the other cheek as he often does. As much as I think LeBron provides the "big brother on the playground" element for the rest of the team, I'm starting to believe that Dwyane provides that for LeBron.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Word up, I'll give Joel a break on the boards.

Pretty decent production by our bench. Only the four crucial guys played, and all four hit at least 2 shots, and only Cole shot below 50% (3-8). Which reminds me, anyone else slightly amused by Curry circling this date and not getting to play? Smithian is air high-fiving Spo from his computer chair.

UD and Battier did some very nice things hustle-wise tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Is this like, the first game in about 2 seasons where we've had our best lineup available?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jace said:


> Word up, I'll give Joel a break on the boards.
> 
> Pretty decent production by our bench. Only the four crucial guys played, and all four hit at least 2 shots, and only Cole shot below 50% (3-8). Which reminds me, anyone else slightly amused by Curry circling this date and not getting to play? Smithian is air high-fiving Spo from his computer chair.
> 
> UD and Battier did some very nice things hustle-wise tonight.


And yeah, I lol'd at Curry not playing after circling the date. Better luck next time, EC.

Not surprising though, considering he played against the Pistons. We've been taking the 1 game on 1 game off approach, and this was an off day.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron player of the game, Wade played very well tonight too


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jace said:


> Word up, I'll give Joel a break on the boards.
> 
> Pretty decent production by our bench. Only the four crucial guys played, and all four hit at least 2 shots, and only Cole shot below 50% (3-8). Which reminds me, anyone else slightly amused by Curry circling this date and not getting to play? Smithian is air high-fiving Spo from his computer chair.
> 
> UD and Battier did some very nice things hustle-wise tonight.


First, Joel is an intangibble plus on the rebounding effort. Does he rebound all that well himself? No. But he often is boxing people out and mixing it up and keeping the ball alive. He gets a bit overwhelmed by monsters like Marc Gasol, but other wise he is pretty good. If you want tangible rebounding put Curry in so he can get 8 offensive rebounds and 0 defensive rebounds.

Smithian had a good night and Curry not playing only added to it.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade County said:


> Is this like, the first game in about 2 seasons where we've had our best lineup available?


Feels great. 

I still think a couple of rotations need tweaking though. Battier hit 2 big 3's in a row last night yeah, but he shouldn't be in at the same time as Haslem. Just stalls the offense at times. Would rather Miller was in with UD, and Battier with Bosh.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Exactly. I was initially excited about being able to line-up Battier with UD, but since they've abandoned almost all of their offensive ability, it just doesn't work.


----------

